#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  اخوكم من العراق

## الكاتب كريم

تشرفت بالانظمام الى منتداكم ولي كل الشرف ان تجعلوني اخ لكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنت بالفعل أخ لنا
"أهلا ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى
ومرحبا بكل نشامى العراق
 :f2:

----------


## mrushdy

أهلاً وسهلاً أخونا الكريم
وأهلاً بأهل العراق
المنتدي نوووووووووووور

أخوك محمد

----------

